# Cirque Du Soleil Internships available!



## gafftaper

While at LDI in October, I took a backstage tour at Cirque: Ka. I was told by several people that one of the best ways to get a job with Cirque is to get an internship. Apparently, about half the interns get hired. Our CB secret agent* at Cirque just sent me a message to pass on to you. Cirque currently has two internships available! There is a "technical theater" and a "stagemanager" position. The only real restriction I see is that you have to be able to get college credit for doing it. 

Find the jobs listed here and Good luck! Maybe you can get the internship and become a secret agent too! 


*Many major employers in the industry require their employees to not talk about where they work publicly. If our CB member who works for Cirque identified (her)himself that way, we would tend to think that (s)he speaks for the whole company. If (s)he gives advice, is (s)he speaking as an individual or a representative of the company... big companies tend to not like this. We have several CB members with very cool gigs that unfortunately aren't allowed to publicly post about them. Our friend at Cirque has been kind enough to occasionally privately share messages like this with me to forward on to everyone.


----------



## dsm

Something I'd be interested about is how long most of the crew actually stay on for. 

From what I've heard from circus performer friends they go through performers at a fair rate as most only hang around for a season/tour, then leave to go elsewhere. I'd be curious if it's similar with their techies, or the the techs usually are in it for longer.


----------



## cdub260

A few years back a friend of mine toured with Cirque. If I remember correctly, he was with the company for about a year, maybe two.


----------



## derekleffew

dsm said:


> Something I'd be interested about is how long most of the crew actually stay on for. ...


Speaking solely of Las Vegas, I believe there are at least six techs who have been with _Mystere_ since its inception in 1993. Others went to _O_, then _Zumanity_, then _KÁ_, then _LOVE_. Applications are currently open for the CityCenter _Elvis_ show. Each time a new resident show opens, there is a mix of new-hires and some transfers. The transfers create openings in existing shows, which are also filled with new-hires and transfers. The recidivism rate, at least for the resident-shows division, is fairly low among the CDS organization. I find it mildly humorous that they call their Hiring Department the "Talent Acquision Team," as though talent was a commodity. See Join Cirque.


----------



## ruinexplorer

derekleffew said:


> I find it mildly humorous that they call their Hiring Department the "Talent Acquision Team," as though talent was a commodity. See Join Cirque.



Yeah, but doesn't Disney call all it's employees "Cast Members" regardless of position? I wonder if that ever rubs someone the wrong way?


----------



## dsm

In the first part of your post you sound as if techs stay around for a while, but then later your comment about a low recidivism rate makes it sound like people only rarely come back for another show.

[action=dsm]is confused.[/action]


----------



## derekleffew

I was making an ill-conceived attempt at humor by purposefully confusing recidivism rate with retention rate. 

Cirque techs tend to stay with the company a long time, (although not always with the same show).


----------



## gafftaper

The electrician I was paired up with for my LDI Job shadow of Ka had been with them since the start. There were some others I talked to who had been there from the start as well. I was told that Ka has one of the higher turnover rates because the other cirque shows like to steal Ka crew (especially for new shows). Since Ka is such a complex show it is a great training ground to find out who has the right stuff. You get a lower level job at Ka, prove yourself for a while, and then find yourself getting a better position at a new show. Getting the job in the first place is the hard part. 

I talked to some technicains who are not Cirque employees while down there. Their feeling was Cirque is a good employer however they seem to like to hire young hot shots with short but impressive resumes and mold them into the system. They felt Cirque doesn't seem to like to hire a lot of old pros who have been around the block a few times and are more set in their ways.


----------



## dsm

Unfortunately, I don't actually live in the US, and I doubt I could get credit towards my physics degree for it, so I'll probably have to wait. They do sound like a good place to work though.


----------



## derekleffew

dsm said:


> Unfortunately, I don't actually live in the US, and I doubt I could get credit towards my physics degree for it, ...


Re: the former, Cirque's corporate headquarters, and where all shows are initially conceived and designed, is in Montreal, Quebec. As to the latter, sometimes some "out of the box" thinking is required in convincing a university. Certainly a great deal of physics goes on during the mechanical engineering of a Cirque show.


----------



## gafftaper

derekleffew said:


> Re: the former, Cirque's corporate headquarters, and where all shows are initially conceived and designed, is in Montreal, Quebec. As to the latter, sometimes some "out of the box" thinking is required in convincing a university. Certainly a great deal of physics goes on during the mechanical engineering of a Cirque show.



How do you make an 80,000 pound stage deck fly 75' in the air, tilt up to 110 degrees, and be able to rotate 360 degrees continuously? I think there might be a hint of Physics involved.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Valid Necropost!!!

I saw on the Cirque du Soleil website that internships are open for the Spring. You can find all the information on the job page: https://cirquedusoleil.taleo.net/careersection/2/joblist.ftl

Both stagehand and stage management internships are available. It says that you must have them complete by Oct 15th (all the details are on the site).


----------



## gafftaper

As I said at the start of this thread... While taking a backstage tour of Ka at LDI 2008, I was told by several people that one of the best ways to get a career with Cirque Du Soleil is to get an internship. If you are in college and you want to play with some of the biggest toys around, now's your chance. Looks like you need to be at least a Jr. and be able to get credit for doing the internship.


----------



## TheDonkey

ruinexplorer said:


> Valid Necropost!!!
> 
> I saw on the Cirque du Soleil website that internships are open for the Spring. You can find all the information on the job page: https://cirquedusoleil.taleo.net/careersection/2/joblist.ftl
> 
> Both stagehand and stage management internships are available. It says that you must have them complete by Oct 15th (all the details are on the site).



Haha, didn't even notice that this was from way back, the post said that Theater tech and Stagemanager positions were available, I clicked and that's what was there XD

If only I wasn't in highschool anymore...
I hope something like this opens up after I graduate.


----------



## gafftaper

Donkey they do this every year. If I remember correctly you must be a college Jr. or Sr. in order to apply.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Necropost because it's relevant again!

Cirque internships for the Las Vegas shows are posted on their job website for this summer. https://cirquedusoleil.taleo.net/careersection/2/moresearch.ftl?lang=en

Stage Management and Technical internships are posted. 

To qualify:

Internship Opportunities are available for Summer and Fall 2010. 
The ideal candidate will possess the following qualifications:
Hold enough credits within your college or university to be a Junior or Senior;
Have a 3.0 G.P.A (cumulative or within your degree program
The ability to receive college credit for the internship;
The ability to participate the entire length of the internship program;
Experience participating in college or high school theatre performances;
Ability to communicate in English;
Ability to use Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook and Internet;
Excellent verbal and written communication skills;
Willing to work on weekends, nights and holidays as needed or required;
Ability to provide your own transportation and housing while participating in the in internship;
Ability to live or provide for your own means on a minimum $7.55 per hour pay rate.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Hey, the internships for technicians are open again on Cirque's jobsite. Applications are taken over the internet, but they also do onsite interviews at major shows like LDI, InfoComm, NAB, and USITT. Here's the ad for this time around:

Theatre Internship Opportunities, Resident Shows Division, Las Vegas (Spring, 2011) - RES03475

Description

This position will report to a representative of Company Management, Stage Management or Operations Management: Your goal will be to gain the training, certifications and experience you need to enter the exciting field of technical theatre, stage management or company management for a production or theatre company.

As an intern you will gain hands-on experience, develop skills in one of our various departments (technical, stage management, company management or even project engineering) as well as gain knowledge about the operations of the production company;
You will learn more about your field of study and your career goals while establishing a network of professional contacts, mentors, and references;
You will gain insight into the key competencies, skills, and work characteristics employers seek;
You will be expected to follow all employee guidelines, policies and procedures as well as act in a professional manor;
You will be required to meet all mandatory assignments/projects and readings issued by your manager;
You will be expected to do all other duties as assigned by your manager.
*To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter when applying for the position. 
The essay requirement is:
Minimum 300 words;
How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help you meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other candidates? 

Qualifications

Internship Opportunities are available for Spring 2011. 
The ideal candidate will possess the following qualifications:

Hold enough credits within your college or university to be a Junior or Senior;
Have a 3.0 G.P.A (cumulative or within your degree program
The ability to receive college credit for the internship;
The ability to participate the entire length of the internship program;
Experience participating in college or high school theatre performances;
Ability to communicate in English;
Ability to use Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook and Internet;
Excellent verbal and written communication skills;
Willing to work on weekends, nights and holidays as needed or required;
Ability to provide your own transportation and housing while participating in the in internship;
Ability to live or provide for your own means on a minimum $8.25 per hour pay rate.

*To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter when applying for the position. 
The essay requirement is:
Minimum 300 words;
How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help you meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other candidates? 

Job: Production and Technical Support & Operations
Primary Location: Las Vegas (USA))
Organization: Resident Shows
Travel: No

Job Posting: 2010-Sep-17
Unposting Date: 2010-Oct-15


----------



## xander

Everything I have heard from Cirque is that the internship is the best way to get into the company. It is a very loyal and self contained company. They almost exclusively promote from within, so the best way to get in is to start at the bottom. The theory being that when you start as an intern they can train you and mold you into the perfect employee for their company. I have wanted to work for the company for many many years now, but have never been able to get in. The only reason I never applied for the internship when I was in school was because I am from the northeast. When you intern in Las Vegas they don't pay enough to live off of (it's an internship, so that's not a surprise) and they don't provide any housing or assistance. Therefore, to intern you kinda have to already live in Las Vegas, have family/friends in Vegas that'll let you crash, or be independently wealthy. But, once you are in, you are all but guarenteed a career as long as you want it.


----------



## gafftaper

Xander one of our CB friends who works for Cirque (and needs to stay anonymous) sent me a PM and wants you, and everyone else, to know the following. Yes it is true that they don't pay much for the internship (close to minimum wage). But there are plenty of affordable housing options. Some of the staff even offer their extra rooms for a reasonable rates. Most of the interns are from out of state, many from the east coast, few appear to be from wealthy families. Don't be discouraged in applying. If you want it bad enough, there are plenty of ways to make it happen. From what our friend said, it sounds like if you can afford to live on campus at college you should be able to afford to do the Cirque internship. 

If you have any followup questions either post them here or PM me and I'm sure our friend will be happy to answer (as long as he/she can remain anonymous).


----------



## xander

That's good to know for anyone out there that wants to apply, but I graduated from college several years ago. I have moved on  and just hope someday my career will lead to Cirque. I was pretty bummed when they canceled the Red Curtain Event here in NYC.


----------



## Grog12

I have many friends who went throught the Cirque internship. About half of them still work with the company. They don't pay a lot but the opportunity is obviously worth it and well...its an internship.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Grog12 said:


> They don't pay a lot but the opportunity is obviously worth it and well...its an internship.


 
Since they pay at all, that is already a bonus. When I was in college, I was offered an internship at Capitol Records in LA. Since it was not a paid internship and would be required to work 30-40 hours/week with them, I couldn't find how to pay to live there. After all, I had been foolish enough to move out of my parents house when I was 18 and had no way to afford it on my own. In retrospect, maybe I should have worked harder at finding a way to do it.


----------



## skienblack

Does anyone know if they have internships available anytime soon?


----------



## ruinexplorer

Best bet is to keep an eye on their job page. That's where I find the info when I have posted it. Although, I have heard that there have been unposted internships from interviews at USITT. Don't know any details on those. Since the last one closed in October for the spring positions, I'd expect somewhere around January/Febrary for the summer internships as a rough guess.


----------



## Sveta

How do u think, is it possible for girl from Russia take part in this internship?
I worked for CDS show "Corteo" during their Russian Tour as an usher and fell in love with all this circus stuff. I really wanna work there as a technician, because I have tachnical degree (on my last year in University now).
Unfortunately, I didn't find any information about foreign students there... But CDS always calls itself "multinational" company, so maybe I have a chance)


----------



## ScottT

> Cirque du Soleil cannot process immigration paperwork for this position therefore candidates must have legal authorization to work in the United States.



That's for the On Call Follow Spot Operator position, I'm not sure about other opportunities.


----------



## Sveta

Yep, I've read about On Call Riggers...but I think internship is something different... hope so)


----------



## ruinexplorer

Sveta, I don't think that they offer any internships for international students at this time. I think that we (here at CB) had some interested Australian students who found that out in the past. That is not to say that it is impossible. However, since the technical internships are paid and take place at the permanent shows, it goes to say that it would be on you to obtain authorization to work in the United States. If you still have contact information from someone that you worked with, you might try to ask them to find out for you. Especially if they can provide a recommendation.


----------



## Sveta

Thanks for answer!
Also I've heard about something like internship right in Montreal (one acrobat told me about it, but he didn't know so much about. Only that it exists) Do u have some information? or maybe he just mixed it up with internship in Las Vegas...


----------



## gafftaper

ruinexplorer said:


> Sveta, I don't think that they offer any internships for international students at this time. I think that we (here at CB) had some interested Australian students who found that out in the past. That is not to say that it is impossible.


 
Yes I seem to remember the same thing. Seems like one of our Australian CB members reserached it a year or two back and determined they couldn't apply. I believe one of the requirements is that you have to be able to get credit for being a Cirque intern, and the Australians determined you had to be getting credit at a US university. So Sveta, it can be done but you would have to transfer to a school in the US first and then being lucky enough to be chosen for the internship. 

Sveta, you are probably better off staying where you are, get your degree, work hard for a few years to prove yourself, then apply to work for Cirque in 5-10 years after graduation once you have a good looking portfolio.


----------



## Sveta

gafftaper said:


> Sveta, you are probably better off staying where you are, get your degree, work hard for a few years to prove yourself, then apply to work for Cirque in 5-10 years after graduation once you have a good looking portfolio.


 
Thanks for information!
Yep, I was thinking about this way. And it sounds much more real for me now. So I'll stay here in Russia and will do everything possible. Btw, there are a lot of talks about opening of CDS stationar show in Moscow in a few years.


----------



## gafftaper

Sveta said:


> Thanks for information!
> Yep, I was thinking about this way. And it sounds much more real for me now. So I'll stay here in Russia and will do everything possible. Btw, there are a lot of talks about opening of CDS stationar show in Moscow in a few years.



That would be perfect. Get your degree and work as much as possible. Do anything you can either in or out of college. Don't worry about getting paid, yet. Just work anywhere and everywhere so that you can meet and impress as many people as possible. Too many college students only think about classes and events on campus, while you are doing that you should also be out working anywhere you can find a gig to get known in the theater comunity. That way when you are done you have a degree and a resume.


----------



## shiben

gafftaper said:


> ...Too many college students only think about classes and events on campus, while you are doing that you should also be out working anywhere you can find a gig to get known in the theater comunity. That way when you are done you have a degree and a resume.


 
One problem I have run into is that the economy has made design jobs harder to get (at least in my market), and very few professors/established designers are turning down or not being considered for smaller, community theatre jobs. Possibly this is another thread, but Its probably worth noting that the downturned economy is making this plan harder for students.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Hey all. I saw that the Technician and Stage Management internships for summer and fall are open for applications right now (actually back on January 25th). They are only open until February 25th, so apply quick. These are for the Las Vegas shows only so you would have to be eligible to work in the United States as well as the other requirements. See the jobsite for all details, but here's the description for the Technical internship:

Theatre Internship Opportunities, Resident Shows Division, Las Vegas (Summer and Fall, 2011) 

Description

This position will report to a representative of Company Management, Stage Management or Operations Management: Your goal will be to gain the training, certifications and experience you need to enter the exciting field of technical theatre, stage management or company management for a production or theatre company.

As an intern you will gain hands-on experience, develop skills in one of our various departments (technical, stage management, company management or even project engineering) as well as gain knowledge about the operations of the production company;
You will learn more about your field of study and your career goals while establishing a network of professional contacts, mentors, and references;
You will gain insight into the key competencies, skills, and work characteristics employers seek;
You will be expected to follow all employee guidelines, policies and procedures as well as act in a professional manor;
You will be required to meet all mandatory assignments/projects and readings issued by your manager;
You will be expected to do all other duties as assigned by your manager.
*To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter when applying for the position. 
The essay requirement is:
Minimum 300 words;
How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help you meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other candidates? 

Qualifications

Internship Opportunities are available for Summer and Fall 2011. 
The ideal candidate will possess the following qualifications:

Hold enough credits within your college or university to be a Junior or Senior;
Have a 3.0 G.P.A (cumulative or within your degree program
The ability to receive college credit for the internship;
The ability to participate the entire length of the internship program;
Experience participating in college or high school theatre performances;
Ability to communicate in English;
Ability to use Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook and Internet;
Excellent verbal and written communication skills;
Willing to work on weekends, nights and holidays as needed or required;
Ability to provide your own transportation and housing while participating in the in internship;
Ability to live or provide for your own means on a minimum $8.25 per hour pay rate.

*To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter when applying for the position. 
The essay requirement is:
Minimum 300 words;
How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help you meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other candidates? 

Job: Production and Technical Support & Operations
Primary Location: Las Vegas (USA)
Organization: Resident Shows
Travel: No

Job Posting: 2011-Jan-25
Unposting Date: 25 Feb 2011 23:59:00


----------



## ScottT

Well I sent the link along to a friend of mine, and well he got one of the internships! He will be there this summer and maybe even fall. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## ruinexplorer

Cool. What show will he be on and what department does he hope to work with?


----------



## ScottT

I think he'll be working with the lighting department for Zumanity. Too bad it's not Ka...


----------



## PeteEngel

Why limit yourself to the internships? There is a good turnaround rate in the Cirque family and any on call position is available to insiders and outsiders alike. Besides, when you are a technician at a resident show like "O" or Ka, you are an employee of the hotel, not officially Cirque, though you are issued a Cirque employee card and can apply internally for jobs on tour. You are payed by the hotel, you health insurance is through the hotel, all human resource issues are hotel related. There are responsibilities that are on the Cirque side (artistic quality) and one is responsible to Cirque for that, but you are a hotel employee. True some jobs are listed to Cirque employees first, but that doesn't ensure a Cirque employee will get a specific gig, and even if it does go to an insider, that means there is a position open at the show they left. If you want to be a designer at Cirque, you have a Looooong way to go. Start out at an entry level position and work you way around. I found that experience is helpful, but attitude is as important. I worked at a Cirque show where they hired a non-theatrical person and he trained as fast or faster than most experienced technicians I've worked with and still works at the show. Remember, pushy know it alls rarely get a second interview. Positive Can Do/Will Do people generally do get second interviews. And know your sh*t. Don't ever try and impress someone without knowing everything about what you are talking about. It is OK to say "I don't know that but I'll go find it out right away". Go to the Cirque website and check out jobs, and if you want to work at a specific show (Resident shows in Vegas) go to the hotel employment website and apply that way. You will have to pass a background and drug test. As with most jobs, if they like you...


----------



## ruinexplorer

The only downside to applying directly through the hotel is that MGM hotels only allow candidates one open application at a time. This becomes a problem for candidates who are applying for even those on-call positions. 

As with any internships, it's not just about getting a foot in the door, but learning the skills to advance your career. Certainly, Cirque has their way of doing things, but then so does Disney (I think their internships are mainly business these days). No matter what, the more prestigious the employer that you intern for, the better the reference will be for your resume. ScottT, if your friend isn't already a CB member, ask if he will become one and share his experiences. Maybe he could share what Cirque looks for in their interns so that other CB members might also get a chance at an internship.


----------



## ScottT

ruinexplorer said:


> ScottT, if your friend isn't already a CB member, ask if he will become one and share his experiences. Maybe he could share what Cirque looks for in their interns so that other CB members might also get a chance at an internship.


 
I'll ask but CB doesn't seem like his cup of tea. Also, how does Cirque (and Disney and others) feel about their interns posting their feelings about the internships? I can both sides of the argument of why it would frowned upon and why it would be good for business.


----------



## ruinexplorer

I'm sure that Cirque, Disney, and other larger corporations all have their social media policies and will say what they can and cannot post. I'm sure that if an intern had a lousy experience and blasted the company, they would not be getting any good references or calls for employment. After all, what happens on the internet, stays on the internet (as in watch what you post, because others definitely are). However, if you have a great experience and aren't giving away any kind of secrets, I'm sure that these companies also like the good publicity provided. I'm sure that will be explained to him. If this is something that he'd want to do, then he should probably be up front about it. Maybe they'd even give him the outlet to share his experiences on one of their many networks (as they are on FB, and other social media sites).


----------



## ruinexplorer

Posted today, only open for two weeks (closes February 1st). Apply here.

*Stage Management* Internship Opportunities, Resident Shows Division, Las Vegas (Summer and Fall 2013) RES04284

_*or*_

*Technical Theatre *Internship Opportunities, Resident Shows Division, Las Vegas (Summer and Fall 2013) RES04283

Description

This position will report to a representative of Company Management or Operations Management: Your goal will be to gain the training, certifications and experience you need to enter the exciting field of technical theatre, stage management or company management for a production or theatre company.


As an intern you will gain hands-on experience, develop skills in one of our various departments (technical, stage management, company management or even project engineering) as well as gain knowledge about the operations of the production company;
You will learn more about your field of study and your career goals while establishing a network of professional contacts, mentors, and references;
You will gain insight into the key competencies, skills, and work characteristics employers seek;
You will be expected to follow all employee guidelines, policies and procedures as well as act in a professional manor;
You will be required to meet all mandatory assignments/projects and readings issued by your manager;
You will be expected to do all other duties as assigned by your manager.


*Be sure and answer ALL prescreen questions to be considered for this internship.
*To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter when applying for the position. 
The essay requirement is:

Minimum 300 words;
How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help you meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other candidates?

Qualifications


Willing to work in Las Vegas, NV;
Willing to work on weekends, nights and holidays as needed or required;
Ability to provide your own transportation and housing while participating in the internship;
Ability to live or provide for your own means on a minimum wage;
Ability to communicate in English;
Ability to use Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook and Internet;
Excellent verbal and written communication skills
Ability to live or provide for your own means on NV minimum wage of $8.25 per hour pay rate.

Job
: Production and Technical Support & Operations
Primary Location
: Las Vegas (USA) - 
Job Posting
: Jan 18, 2013, 5:55:29 PM
Unposting Date
: Feb 1, 2013, 11:59:59 PM


----------



## Jonice

Okay, so I just filled out my application for the Cirque internship and I was wondering if anyone knows if there is anything else I should do to get to the top of the list or do I literally just sit back and wait for them to contact me? Thank you.


----------



## ruinexplorer

I know that a few of our members have been Cirque interns over the past few years. Maybe one of them will share what helped them to get there. One thing I have heard as a common theme is availability to go to USITT where they do in person interviews.


----------



## deadlygopher

ruinexplorer said:


> I know that a few of our members have been Cirque interns over the past few years. Maybe one of them will share what helped them to get there. One thing I have heard as a common theme is availability to go to USITT where they do in person interviews.



Interviewing in person at USITT definitely made the difference for me. Make sure you know a fair amount about the show you'd like to work on. I recognized KÀ's TD from videos, and was able to intercept him on the way to the Cirque booth. It's a good conversation-starter to be able to ask informed questions about a show. (Not "Wow, your show is really cool!")


----------



## themuzicman

Jonice said:


> Okay, so I just filled out my application for the Cirque internship and I was wondering if anyone knows if there is anything else I should do to get to the top of the list or do I literally just sit back and wait for them to contact me? Thank you.



Just hang and wait. If you go to any events with them talk to them. I've interviewed with them 4 or 5 times in the last 3 years - they will contact you out of the blue and at random times. 

My .02 on the Vegas internship is that it's not worth it. Vegas is cheap to live in, but it's a struggle to move and find a place in a safe area of town for 3 months for minimum wage. Sure, you have Cirque's name on your resume, but of the 5 Cirque interns I know three of them are hustling the NYC freelance scene right now to various successes - Cirque's corporate structure isn't too conducive to helping you get employment with them afterwards. 

If USITT does the "elite training weekend" again, I fully suggest applying for that. Sure, it's no internship, but you get backstage on 4 shows and you get to learn some technology you otherwise wouldn't get to know (Audio was Meyer Sound/LCS @ Viva Elvis, Lighting was GrandMA2/Clay Paky @ Ka, Projection was Coolux @ Love, Rigging was a partnership with Silver State Wire Rope @ Ka/Love). I did audio and got a really good class on LCS/Matrix3 - it was outdated when they taught it to us, but because I knew it I got a job a few months after with a theatre tour that used Matrix3. They hired a projection kid out of the group because he knew something the Head of Projections didn't know.


----------



## ruinexplorer

I wouldn't say that many companies would be in the business of hiring out of internships. In the terms of the NLRB, the intent of an internship is to offer a learning experience, not "audition" new recruits. If that were the case, they would have to suspend the program at some point because I am sure that they would run out of positions. 

Now, as to the quality of the "education" received at Cirque, or any employer, that can be difficult to say. First of all, most of the Cirque shows will often be using slightly older technology due to the age of the shows (unless they get to update or you get on a newer show). Whereas, if you get an internship with a production company, you may get to work with more up to date equipment as they rotate through their equipment more often (again, depending on the company). However, what I think that any student will benefit from an internship is work ethic, trouble-shooting, making connections, and finding out if this is really where you want to go with life. As with any internship or educational opportunity, a lot of it depends on the student and what they want to get out of it. I have worked with interns who couldn't care less what I was telling them, others who felt that they should finish all of my sentences to show what they knew (not always correctly), and others who listened, took advice, and contacted me after the fact when they needed more advice. 

Good luck to all the students who are applying for upcoming internships.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Posted on FB.

> The Internship postings have closed and we had 288 applicants! We open up the posting the week of USITT again for one last chance! Please be patience[sic] while we get through the applications and invites for interviews should all be done by the third week in March, hopefully. Good luck everyone!


 
So, if you missed your chance because you were swamped with your current production, you will have a second chance it seems.


----------



## LavaASU

288. Wow. Anyone know how many interns they pick? I saw 6 for stage management somewhere. But couldn't find anything about the technical ones.


----------



## NZM

Now if only their made such an offer for performers! My daughter is hoping to complete a Bachelor of Circus Arts with the ultimate ambition of performing in Cirque Du Soleil. Thankfully she has a back-up plan of a Bachelor on Engineering, which ultimately may be a little more achievable. But as we have discussed - if she has a dream she should give herself every opportunity to pursue it, hence she is on her way to a circus/acrobatics training session right now. The Cirque Du Soleil show's visit to our city last year made it very easy to select her birthday present!


----------



## ruinexplorer

I never have seen if they do something along those lines, but then again, that's not my forte. You should have your daughter follow the Cirque casting FB page. It seems that they do auditions all over the place, including countries outside of North America.


----------



## NZM

ruinexplorer said:


> I never have seen if they do something along those lines, but then again, that's not my forte. You should have your daughter follow the Cirque casting FB page. It seems that they do auditions all over the place, including countries outside of North America.


I am sure she already has done that. but she still has 2 years of high school to complete before 3 years of university to obtain the Bachelor of Circus Arts, so a long time before even considering how to go about getting an audition. Meanwhile, she is already planning how to redeem my balance of frequent flyer miles to maximise her opportunities to see as many C du S shows around the world as possible.


----------



## LavaASU

They have a news/events section on their casting website. Perhaps she could go to one of the events their recruiters are attending or contact them about an internship. That said I think their performer version of the internship may be the training program in Montreal, but that's just a guess based off their website/facebook/blogs/ect.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Just saw this today: (https://cirquedusoleil.taleo.net/careersection/1/jobdetail.ftl)

> Technical Theatre Internship Opportunities, Resident Shows Division, Las Vegas (Spring 2014)-RES04486
> *Description*
> *We are looking for two (2) Technical Interns for Spring 2014. (Approx. start late January early February)
> 
> This position will report to a representative of Company Management or Operations Management: * Your goal will be to gain the training, certifications and experience you need to enter the exciting field of technical theatre, stage management or company management for a production or theatre company.
> 
> As an intern you will gain hands-on experience, develop skills in one of our various departments (technical, stage management, company management or even project engineering) as well as gain knowledge about the operations of the production company;
> You will learn more about your field of study and your career goals while establishing a network of professional contacts, mentors, and references;
> You will gain insight into the key competencies, skills, and work characteristics employers seek;
> You will be expected to follow all employee guidelines, policies and procedures as well as act in a professional manor;
> You will be required to meet all mandatory assignments/projects and readings issued by your manager;
> You will be expected to do all other duties as assigned by your manager.
> **Be sure and answer ALL prescreen questions to be considered for this internship.*
> *To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter when applying for the position.
> The essay requirement is:
> 
> Minimum 300 words;
> How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help you meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other candidates?
> *Qualifications*
> 
> Ability to work in the US without immigration sponsorship from Cirque du Soleil;
> The ability to participate the entire length of the internship program (currently 12 consecutive weeks during Spring);
> Hold enough credits within your college or university to be classified as either a Junior or Senior;
> * Exception* – Current MFA or graduate program students also qualify.
> 
> *Exception* – you may apply for an internship during the semester or quarter immediately following graduation only.
> 
> Have a 3.0 G.P.A (cumulative or within your degree program);
> The ability to receive college credit for the internship;
> Application must include the following three components:
> Resume containing relevant work experience
> Essay composed of 300 words or less addressing the topic “How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help you meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other applicants?”
> Two (2) Letters of Recommendation from faculty members at your school attached with resume and essay at time of application.
> 
> *Required of Internship*
> 
> Willing to work in Las Vegas, NV;
> Willing to work on weekends, nights and holidays as needed or required;
> Ability to provide your own transportation and housing while participating in the internship;
> Ability to live or provide for your own means on a minimum wage;
> Ability to communicate in English;
> Ability to use Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook and Internet;
> Excellent verbal and written communication skills
> Ability to live or provide for your own means on NV minimum wage of $8.25 per hour pay rate.
> *Job*
> roduction and Technical Support & Operations
> *Primary Location*
> :Las Vegas (USA)
> *Organization*
> :Resident Shows
> *Schedule*
> :Full-time
> *Travel*
> :No
> *Job Posting*
> ec 4, 2013, 3:20:56 PM
> *Unposting Date*
> ec 18, 2013, 11:59:00 PM
> *Recruiter*
> :Becky Jones


 
Also to note that PR and Graphics Design internships available.


----------



## What Rigger?

ruinexplorer said:


> Yeah, but doesn't Disney call all it's employees "Cast Members" regardless of position? I wonder if that ever rubs someone the wrong way?


 Hmmmm....


----------



## Yaro

*Stage Management Internship Opportunities, Zumanity, Las Vegas (October 10-December 31, 2014):* https://cirquedusoleil.taleo.net/careersection/2/joblist.ftl

*Description*
*This position will report to a representative of Stage Management: * Your goal will be to gain the training and experience you need to enter the exciting field of stage management for a production or theatre company.


As an intern you will gain hands-on experience, develop skills in our stage management department as well as gain knowledge about the operations of the production company;
You will learn more about your field of study and your career goals while establishing a network of professional contacts, mentors, and references;
You will gain insight into the key competencies, skills, and work characteristics employers seek;
You will be expected to follow all employee guidelines, policies and procedures as well as act in a professional manor;
You will be required to meet all mandatory assignments/projects and readings issued by your manager;
You will be expected to do all other duties as assigned by your manager.
 
**Be sure and answer ALL prescreen questions to be considered for this internship.
*To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter and resume when applying for the position.*
The essay requirement is:

Minimum 300 words;
How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other applicants?
 

*Qualifications*
*Internship Opportunities are available for Fall 2014.*

Ability to work in the US without immigration sponsorship from Cirque du Soleil; NO EXCEPTIONS
The ability to participate the entire length of the internship program (currently 8-12 consecutive weeks during the Fall);
Hold enough credits within your college or university to be classified as either a Junior or Senior;
*Exception* – Current MFA or graduate program students also qualify.

The ability to receive college credit for the internship is appreciated;
*Exception* – you may apply for an internship during the semester or quarter immediately following graduation only.

Have a 3.0 G.P.A (cumulative or within your degree program);
Application must include the following three components:

Resume containing relevant work experience (theatre work)
Essay composed of 300 words or less addressing the topic “How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help you meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other applicants?”

Letter of Recommendation from 2 faculty members at your school attached at time of application

*Required of Internship*

Willing to work in Las Vegas, NV;
Willing to work on weekends, nights and holidays as needed or required;
Ability to provide your own transportation and housing while participating in the internship;
Ability to live or provide for your own means on a minimum wage;
Ability to communicate in English;
Ability to use Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook and Internet;
Excellent verbal and written communication skills
Ability to live or provide for your own means on NV minimum wage of $8.25 per hour pay rate.
**Be sure and answer ALL prescreen questions to be considered for this internship. NO EXCEPTION
*To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter and resume when applying for the position. 
The essay requirement is:*

*Minimum 300 words;*
*How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other applicants?*
* 

Job
Production and Technical Support & Operations
Primary Location
:Las Vegas (USA)-
Job Posting
:Jul 11, 2014, 2:35:34 PM
Unposting Date
:Jul 26, 2014, 1:59:00 AM*


----------



## ruinexplorer

I saw that the internship applications have posted. https://www.cirquedusoleil.com/careers/talent/9fa7edfb-5fa5-4415-a3f2-2e587ecc401f

There are opportunities for Stage Management, Company Management, and Technical (multiple varieties) at the Las Vegas shows. If you happen to attend USITT, I hear that they do in person interviews there. The biggest caveat for our community is that this is limited only to those who are able to work in the United States, they do not assist in obtaining working papers for even the Canadians.

Applications are due by March 1, 2018.


----------

